# Exodons



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

doez anyone here have exodons wit their p's?


----------



## Phtstrat (Sep 15, 2004)

Try talking to elTwitcho about it. I believe he had them in with P. natts for a while.


----------



## Phtstrat (Sep 15, 2004)

Double post.


----------



## fiveo93 (Jan 19, 2004)

i have 13 exos with my cariba, they have been together for over 6 months so far.


----------



## mrodge (Nov 13, 2004)

i had em with like 2 inch pirahnas and he actually bullied them, its kinda weird , cause there tetras, yet if you wiggle you fingers over the top of there tank, they go crazyyyyy, i wouldnt recoomend them unless you got pirahans over the size of the exedons by at least and inch


----------



## OtheG (Jan 30, 2005)

how much do those little vandals usualy cost?


----------



## fiveo93 (Jan 19, 2004)

anywhere from $4-$8 depending on where you get them


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

they last longer in bigger tanks. when i first started with piranhas, i had them in my 60gallon along with 3 caribes. they eventually got picked off, one by one, over the course of a week.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Exodons form 1 of the natural foods of Serrasalmus.


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

hastatus said:


> Exodons form 1 of the natural foods of Serrasalmus.
> [snapback]912182[/snapback]​










yep, i had a single Sanchezi in a 110 gal tank by himself. I decided it was time to try some tank mate/mates. I came up with the idea that Exodons are fast and mean and almost half the size of the Sanchezi, so they should be just fine.







after the first night i couldn't find any Exodons anywhere in a very heavy planted 110 gal tank. I later found all three of them chewed to pcs in my wet/dry filtration.

So as Frank kindly put it, (Exodons form 1 of the natural foods of Serrasalmus) 
i totally agree


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

I had them with my pygo shoal and they were little terorists!!

The constantly nipped at my P's wich caused them to fight eachother!!







Sometime P's are not the smartest!!

I ended up with ragity agitated Piranhas... I had to get rid of them...

That is just my experence with them, others have had better results..


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2005)

I was actually goin to add a school of 15 to my 100g with some assorted NW Cichlids. They truly are little devils!

DB


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> NIKE Posted Yesterday, 09:50 PM
> QUOTE(hastatus @ Feb 27 2005, 11:39 PM)
> Exodons form 1 of the natural foods of Serrasalmus.
> 
> ...


Hi Nike! You'd figure after reading about the fish being a natural food for piranhas someone would get the "hint".







People and their ideas really do make the world go round.


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

I tried 4 in a 55 with my Sanchezi and they were gone in 2 days.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Had three in with my red bellies since early last summer, everyone gets along ok. Take it for what it is, it doesn't work in all tanks and it's only worked up until now in my tank, I might have no exodons tommorow


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

hastatus said:


> > NIKE Posted Yesterday, 09:50 PM
> > QUOTE(hastatus @ Feb 27 2005, 11:39 PM)
> > Exodons form 1 of the natural foods of Serrasalmus.
> >
> ...


HELLO FRANK









:laugh: Yeah. i should of known better, i only herd it on here a thousond times







i just tried to use all that extra space in the tank for an excuse. Well that Sanchezi dinned mighty fine that night lol $24.99 to be exact









{QUOTE}
eltwitcho Posted Today, 01:53 AM
Had three in with my red bellies since early last summer, everyone gets along ok. Take it for what it is, it doesn't work in all tanks and it's only worked up until now in my tank, I might have no exodons tommorow confused-smiley-013.gif

Congrats on your success so far, seems like the speed of the exos are buying them time for now







but with Serra's they seem to be a lil faster in the water, perhaps because of the slim builds they have and pointed snouts. but combine that with their extremly mean temperment and danger is around the corner for tankmates.


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

I started with ten exos in my 180 about seven to eight months ago and now I only have one. I never even expected them to last for more than a month


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

It's always good to hear people are feeding their p's well.


----------

